
Slack's 404 page - ahmedfromtunis
https://slack.com/404
======
minutillo
For those not in the know, once upon a time a guy named Stewart Butterfield
and some friends tried to make a game, called Game Neverending. Somehow they
ended up making Flickr instead! Later, he tried again, this time to make a
game called Glitch. Again, he failed, and somehow ended up with Slack. That's
why Slack's 404 page is like this ("you found a Glitch!"). To further confuse
things they sold the name Glitch off to Fog Creek Software who is now using it
as the new name for Gomix, which is the new name for HyperDev.

One of these days that guy will actually succeed in making a game. Until then
here's hoping his failures continue to be so successful.

~~~
mattl
I think they were just nice enough to let Fog Creek use the name.

------
eridius
In case you don't know, the team that made Slack first made a computer game
called Glitch
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glitch_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glitch_\(video_game\))).
Slack was borne out of the chat system from Glitch. I believe this 404 page is
meant to be reminiscent of that game.

~~~
sk0g
Interesting... Discord had practically the exact same beginning!

~~~
axyjo
I believe Mattermost also had similar beginnings...

------
mattbillenstein
Am I the only one who's like -- you've raised $80M (another $250M on the
way?), this 404 page exists, and yet your app still uses over a Gig of RAM for
my rather pedestrian work uses? What gives?

~~~
paulcole
But don't most computers have many gigs of RAM? If it's not really hurting
performance, who cares?

~~~
trav4225
This is precisely why most software is terrible. :)

~~~
m_sahaf
I had a Java II professor who often said in class something along the lines of
"between speed and memory, use more memory. Memory is cheap." So it's,
somewhat, passed attitude through academia to students.

------
crypt1d
Now that this is on HN I bet their error log monitoring is going to go
berserk. There's probably an Ops guy trying to figure out where all the 404s
are coming from :)

------
eric_h
I can't help but be reminded of this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14460013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14460013)
(tl;dr, the flying butterflies are dead butterflies)

------
vatotemking
A bit off but what does HN recommend for a html5 game engine in 2017?

------
eptcyka
If only their app was as snappy and responsive as their 404 page.

------
dc2
This is amazing. Slack was developed by accident - it was an internal tool for
the company. Maybe this 404 should now become their mainline.

~~~
collinvandyck76
Also the story of Yammer.

------
misingnoglic
Glitch was my favorite MMORPG ever - I'm really sad they ran out of money to
fund it (though I guess I'm glad they made Slack).

------
notliketherest
Go to the bottom of the "Settings" activity in Android and keep clicking on
the version. :)

------
labster
This looks like a Green Hill Zone level from Sonic games, but with more
flowers and less rings.

------
seanhandley
Oh. Pigs and chickens. Very clever.

~~~
libeclipse
It is?

~~~
auston
[https://www.implementingscrum.com/images/060911-scrumtoon.jp...](https://www.implementingscrum.com/images/060911-scrumtoon.jpg)

------
lai
I actually followed the chicken and pig from one side all the way to the other
side.

------
CanSpice
Does this cause my computer to use way too much CPU and RAM too?

------
tomc1985
Whatever happened to "Error 404 - File Not Found" ?

~~~
oatmealsnap
In a fun, social app, what's wrong with a fun 404 page?

I always appreciate easter eggs.

~~~
tomc1985
Now everyone's doing it. "Cute" isn't endearing anymore -- it's a tired
technology cliche.

